# Rockler's remarkable red rubber sanding block



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

I used those for quite a while before I bought a couple of preppin weapons.
Expensive, but I haven't looked back.

The rubber blocks do the job though.


----------



## GregD (Oct 24, 2009)

+1 on the Preppin Weapon sanding block. Much less sand paper waste.


----------



## Builder_Bob (Jan 9, 2010)

Had one of those 50 years ago! A great thing to have around.


----------



## Murdock (Aug 7, 2011)

My father has had several of those for years but never knew where to get them, I always like using it, I have one of those cheap ones from the borg and hate it.


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

I just bought a pair. I'm excited to try them out, since hand sanding is a pain and anything that can improve the process is well worth it.


----------



## JohnLee (Feb 8, 2012)

I agree about the Preppin Weapon. I wish they were cheaper, and I would have more than one.


----------

